# Xpert 60 Universal Cleaner



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Truly Universal Cleaner! Safely cleans almost any surface; paint, plastic, vinyl, fabric, metal, rubber etc. Ideal cleaner when water is not available, efficiently and quickly removes dirt and grime. Highly active formula will even remove stubborn dried-on insect deposits from paint, trim and glass.
WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Easy to use, quick win results easy to use, nice fresh but not over powering fragrance.

PRICE

£7.63 + delivery

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2004 Renault Scenic seats and interior trim.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Good 8/10
Photos -before/after

Apparently this car was parked up and there were spores on the upholstery.

A couple of befores





and on the floor



Product sprayed on and left for a few minutes then wiped off


In the case of this car it required a couple of applications

Some afters









Ordinarily folk wouldn't usually let the upholstery get this mucky, but for a routine clean this product is worth a try especially as it is priced competitively. It works well on the interior plastics too.


----------

